# Immigration Agents



## margaretchow2 (Sep 20, 2008)

Has anyone used the above? I am looking for a recommendation for a UK company to use. If anyone can provide one I would be grateful.

Margaret


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

Cannot recommend one as we didn't need one. If you have enough points from te online assessment and you have the right job skills you cando it yourself and save the money for the move. If you don't qualify I don't think there is much they can change. Justy opinion.


----------

